# What bands for band pullaparts?



## cuzza (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm looking for some bands to use to do pullaparts (need to sort out these shoulders!) but have no idea what sort of bands I'd need or where to get them. All the sites I've looked at are for US customers. Obviously it's a fairly high rep thing so I don't want something solid, but at the same time if I can do a thousand, something's wrong. Any advice? Cheers.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

id get a few dyna bands,,,, local physio should sort you out for cheap if you don't want to order off the net. I think a few lengths of blue dyna band are easy enough on there own but you can double them up. red powerband would be what id go for after that


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

im talking about the tubular dyna bands not flat ones....


----------



## blueleaf (Feb 26, 2013)

You'll have to decide for yourself to the resistance of the band. I think cable work translates well into this and could give you an idea as to what is too light.

Unless you want a specific US brand, my protein sells them in oddly paired bundles. Amazon has plenty of individual bands as well as Rogue Europe. For pullaparts, I use a 50lbs resistance band (rogue).

worst case - you can repurpose it for pullups/curls or something !


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Bodylastics. Built to last.


----------

